# Грыжа диска L5-S1 и каблуки



## Ната24 (29 Май 2010)

Добрый день! Мне 24 года, рост 163, вес 65. Работа сидячая, больше 10 часов в день.
Результаты МРТ:
На серии МР томограмм взвешенных по Т1 и Т2 в двух проекциях лордоз сглажен.
Высота межпозвоночного диска L5/S1 и сигналы от него по Т2 снижены, высота и сигналы от остальных дисков исследуемой зоны сохранены.
Задняя медиально-парамедиальная грыжа диска L5/S1, распространяющаяся на левое межпозвоночное отверстие размером до 0,7 см. Просвет позвоночного канала сужен на уровне грыжи диска до 1,1 см, сигнал от структур спинного мозга не изменен.
Дорзальная диффузная протрузия диска L4/L5, размером до 0,3 см, распространяющаяся в межпозвоночное отверстие с обеих сторон.
Форма и размеры тел позвонков обычные, признаки дистрофических изменений в телах позвонков.
Заключение:МР картина дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника. Грыжа диска L5/S1.

Сейчас я прохожу консервативное лечение и занимаюсь йогой Айенгара.
Подскажите пожалуйста:
1) Можно ли вообще заниматься йогой при таком диагнозе или следует отдать предпочтение ЛФК?
2) Можно ли носить каблуки (с учетом ортопедических стелек), если да, то до скольки сантиметров?
3) Нужно ли сбрасывать вес?
Заранее спасибо!


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (29 Май 2010)

*грыжа диска L5/S1 и каблуки*

МРТ, Ната, дает много информации, но что Вас все же беспокоит? На что жалуетесь? Без этого невозможно дать полный ответ на Ваши вопросы.


----------



## Ната24 (29 Май 2010)

*грыжа диска L5/S1 и каблуки*



Владимир В. написал(а):


> МРТ, Ната, дает много информации, но что Вас все же беспокоит? На что жалуетесь? Без этого невозможно дать полный ответ на Ваши вопросы.


Периодически в течение дня, вставая со стула, болит левая нога, от ягодицы до икры, боль на столько сильная, что поначалу хромаю, потом расхаживаюсь, боль проходит. И так постоянно, когда встаю после сидения, даже непродолжительного. Мышцы ноги и ягодицы напряжены.  

Боли у меня с декабря 2009 года, когда впринципе все и началось, после того как я подняла 20-ти кг чемодан в командировке, грыжи как таковой не было, ставили протрузию и грыжу Шморля L5-S1 0,3 мм, спонделоартроз L4-L5 (делали МРТ), после падений в феврале и марте, она увеличилась (результаты МРТ сделанного в мае представлены в первом посте). Сейчас сплю на полу, на ортопедическом матрасе, так пояница расслабляется быстрее и нога по утрам не болит. В принципе, не было ни дня, чтобы нога и поясница (по вечерам) не болели.


----------



## ak40u (29 Май 2010)

А после йоги боль увеличивается?


----------



## Ната24 (29 Май 2010)

ak40u написал(а):


> А после йоги боль увеличивается?



После йоги даже лучше становится, но на следующий день снова болит. Сейчас я хожу в ознокомительную группу, нас учат правильно делать асаны. До этого ходила в начальную группу, когда делали перевернутые позы ноги немели, но в ознокомительной группе сказали, что мне их вообще делать нельзя и тогда я подумала о том, что может мне вообще нельзя йогой заниматься? И все-таки заниматься ЛФК.


----------



## katya777 (31 Май 2010)

> После йоги даже лучше становится, но на следующий день снова болит.


Тоже через это прошла. Йогой при протрузии\грыже надо заниматься очень осторожно, многие асаны вообще противопоказаны. Можно, только если инструктор грамотрый, но как правильно инструкторы знают как работать со здоровыми людьми и понятия не имеют, что можно и чего нельзя если проблемы с позвоночником. Все позы связанные со скручиваниями нужно исключить, также нельзя делать асаны, где идет сгибание в пояснице (сидя, с вытянутыми ногами, наклон вперед к ногам или то же самое стоя). А вообще, лучше пилатесом займитесь вместо йоги, не так травмоопасно, и специально для проблемной спины упражнения.


----------



## Ната24 (31 Май 2010)

katya777 написал(а):


> Тоже через это прошла. Йогой при протрузии\грыже надо заниматься очень осторожно, многие асаны вообще противопоказаны. Можно, только если инструктор грамотрый, но как правильно инструкторы знают как работать со здоровыми людьми и понятия не имеют, что можно и чего нельзя если проблемы с позвоночником. Все позы связанные со скручиваниями нужно исключить, также нельзя делать асаны, где идет сгибание в пояснице (сидя, с вытянутыми ногами, наклон вперед к ногам или то же самое стоя). А вообще, лучше пилатесом займитесь вместо йоги, не так травмоопасно, и специально для проблемной спины упражнения.


Инстурктор у меня граммотный я половины программы не делаю(перевернутые, скручивание и полные наклоны), он показывает мне другие упражнения, в то время как группа делает основные.  А Вы пилатесом занимались? Спина и ноги не болят после него?
А что на счет каблуков? Вы носите каблуки?


----------



## katya777 (31 Май 2010)

> А Вы пилатесом занимались? Спина и ноги не болят после него?
> А что на счет каблуков? Вы носите каблуки?


Я пилатесом занималась в период ремиссии. После занятий болей нет. Мой лечащий врач сказал только, исключать скручивания (развороты) типа вправо-влево. Или как пример, лёжа на спине, согнутые ноги в одну сторону, а верхняя часть туловища в другую. Эти упражнения могут увеличить размеры протрузии. Насчет каблуков. Раньше всё время носила, сейчас (уже года 2) практически нет. Но это не связано с позвоночником, просто я люблю много ходить пешком, а на каблуках тяжело. Или выбираю обувь с небольшим каблуком.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (31 Май 2010)

Вам, Ната, желательно пройти лечение у мануального терапевта. Можете обратиться к докторам  Ступину, Анатолию, AIR, консультирующим на форуме, к доктору Лапину К.В. из центра Дикуля в Беляево. 
После лечения можно и йогой заниматься и ходить в обуви на высоких каблуках. Скорейшего выздоровления!


----------

